# Neues Audiointerface gesucht...



## thelighter2 (29. Juli 2010)

HEy Forum,
ich habe mir vorgenommen einen neuen Audiointerface zu kaufen,
weil ich der Ansicht bin das mein Mindprint TRIO USB nicht wirklich das beste aus meinen Neumann U87 rausholt  .
Ich habe einen Budget von 500 € und habe mir überlegt eine EMU Soundkarte oder eine M Box zu holen.
Ist es sinnvoll ?
Kennt ihr gute Interfaces?

thx im voraus

MfG Alex


----------



## Martin Schaefer (29. Juli 2010)

Hi Alex,

Wenn du wirklich möglichst viel aus deinem U87 rausholen willst, dann musst du schon bissel Geld in die Hand nehmen. Wirklich gute Mikrofon-Vorverstärker und AD-Wandler sind nicht grad billig.

Hervorragende PreAmps produziert z.B. Focusrite (Red 1, Red 7), die dürften aber weit außerhalb deines Budgets liegen. Ich nenne sie auch nur, um dich auf Focusrite aufmerksam zu machen. Die produzieren nämlich auch hervorragende Audio-Interfaces mit guten PreAmps für Recording.
Ich selbst habe ein Focusrite Saffire Pro 26 i/o seit vielen Jahren und bin mit der Audioqualität super zufrieden. Ein aktuelles Modell, das in dein Budget passen könnte, wäre das Focusrite Saffire Pro 40 oder aber das etwas kleinere Focusrite Saffire Pro 24 DSP, wenn dir weniger Mikrofoneingänge (2 Stück gegenüber 8 beim Saffire 40) reichen.

Hoffe, das hilft dir ein wenig weiter. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## thelighter2 (29. Juli 2010)

Hey Martin,
danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Ja ich denke auch das sich ein Produkt von Focusrite lohnen würde.
Ich selbst bräuchte nur 1 Mikrofon eingang  deswegen habe ich mir diese 2 Geräte angeschaut.

http://www.thomann.de/de/focusrite_saffire_firewire_audiointerface.htm
http://www.thomann.de/de/focusrite_saffire_6_usb.htm

ich tendiere eher zum Saffire 6 weil ich denke das der Saffire Firewire nur mehr Geld kostet weil :
Software PLugins mitgeliefert werden ,Er Midi sowie auch 2 Analoge und 2 Digitale Eingänge hat die ich nicht gebrauchen könnte .

stimmt es so , oder gibt es wirklich unterschiede in den PreAmps?

MfG Alex


----------

